# Priorities



## MA-Caver (Oct 15, 2008)

From the "other forum" that I frequent.  


> > _makhno wrote_:As we age, our priorities change... The other day I came home and was greeted by my wife, dressed only in very sexy underwear and holding a couple of short velvet ropes. "Tie me up," she purred, "and you can do anything you want."
> > So, I tied her up and went golfing.​
> 
> 
> _Grandpa Caver wrote:_ Golfing!!! *Golfing*??? DUH...he shoulda gone CAVING. If I'm gonna trudge around for hours toting an oversized pack of heavy equipment, I wanna find holes big enough to fit more than just one of my balls into!


A man who has his priorities straight I think!


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 15, 2008)

And men wonder why women don't wanna layem ... :idunno:


----------

